# Empire of Light by Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross



## SvenE (Dec 9, 2022)

Trent and Atticus have written a nostalgic piano driven score with subtle dark/dramatic elements. The soundtrack is way more melodic than their previous work but you can still recognize their handwriting. Something to listen too even without the context of the movie.


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 9, 2022)

Looking forward to listening to it. A little unfortunate about the reviews so far, but that's fine as I think modern movie audiences have poor taste in cinema anyways. I think all Terrence Malick films are 10/10.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 9, 2022)

I'll have to give it a listen today. Mank is on regular rotation for me these days


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 13, 2022)

I have been listing to this past week. It's hard to know how well the work works without seeing the film. So far I quite like the soundtrack but it does not seem to be breaking sonic ground like some other soundtracks they did, which might very well be because of the narrative of the film itself. From what I have seen of reviews, the film seems to be a nostalgia ode to old cinema.


----------



## SvenE (Dec 13, 2022)

telecode101 said:


> I have been listing to this past week. It's hard to know how well the work works without seeing the film. So far I quite like the soundtrack but it does not seem to be breaking sonic ground like some other soundtracks they did, which might very well be because of the narrative of the film itself. From what I have seen of reviews, the film seems to be a nostalgia ode to old cinema.


Completely agree. It doesn't create new sonic worlds and plays with know elements in a familiar melodic way. In some way, it feels very "relaxing" which is something that you would not typically associate with the name Trent Reznor  .


----------



## MKNYC (Jan 5, 2023)

Any clue as to what Piano Sample Libraries Trent and Atticus used here, or use in general? "Faded Granduer" as a title; perhaps the NI Grandeur?


----------



## telecode101 (Jan 5, 2023)

MKNYC said:


> Any clue as to what Piano Sample Libraries Trent and Atticus used here, or use in general? "Faded Granduer" as a title; perhaps the NI Grandeur?


Until an actual interview comes out where they mention it, it could be just about anything. They have access to lots of gear and software.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 5, 2023)

telecode101 said:


> Until an actual interview comes out where they mention it, it could be just about anything. They have access to lots of gear and software.


I saw a screening of the movie in LA a few weeks ago followed by a Q+A with them. Very insightful, and they did mention the piano (Reznor said he writes at the piano), but not which one they used. 

My money is on a live piano.

The interview is on the SCL website if you are a member and want to view it. https://thescl.com/screening-interviews/empire-of-light-with-trent-reznor-and-atticus-ross/


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 5, 2023)

telecode101 said:


> I think all Terrence Malick films are 10/10.


It was actually a Sam Mendes film.


----------



## MKNYC (Jan 5, 2023)

marclawsonmusic said:


> I saw a screening of the movie in LA a few weeks ago followed by a Q+A with them. Very insightful, and they did mention the piano (Reznor said he writes at the piano), but not which one they used.
> 
> My money is on a live piano.
> 
> The interview is on the SCL website if you are a member and want to view it. https://thescl.com/screening-interviews/empire-of-light-with-trent-reznor-and-atticus-ross/


Thanks! It sounds phenomenal, so perhaps it's a live piano...I just wasn't sure if in their workflow of composing, a sampled library was more efficient and if so, which they were using.

Would love to get more insight into their approach and workflow in the studio.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 5, 2023)

MKNYC said:


> Would love to get more insight into their approach and workflow in the studio.


Yeah that interview was great and almost 100% focused on their workflow and process with the director. 

There are tons of other interviews on the SCL website too. Totally worth the price of admission if you ask me.


----------

